# [SOLVED] GPO not updating using group policy management



## ameharhughes

Hi All.


From this forum I found Group Policy Mangement and have been using it since, applying the odd policy, but without having changed any setting the latest policies I have created are not taking an effect. ive use gpudate and gpudate /force and restarted the server but there arent taking effect, could some point me in the right direction as to what might be causing this?

Again thanks for all help and advice in advance


----------



## ameharhughes

*Re: GPO not updating using group policy management*

oh the GPOs are disabling password complexity, removing computers near me and the entire network option in my network places and remove folder option from tools menu


----------



## ameharhughes

*Re: GPO not updating using group policy management*

any ideas on what could be going wrong?


----------



## TheOutcaste

*Re: GPO not updating using group policy management*

Are you running *gpudate* on the Client, or on the Server? You have to run it on the Client.
Are you modifying the Default Domain Policy, or the Default Domain _Controller_ Policy? Should be the former.
Are you actually disabling the password complexity, or just unchecking the *Define this policy setting* box? You have to disable it first, then you can set it to not defined once all the clients have been updated.


----------



## ameharhughes

*Re: GPO not updating using group policy management*

I am disabling the password complexity

the server is a TS and all clients are thin clients, this should still apply should it? I didnt have to update each individual client before with other policys.

Not modifing either, I dont think, within group policy management console, I created User GPO and added the user group, ie accountants, charity workers and others within this.


----------



## ameharhughes

*Re: GPO not updating using group policy management*



TheOutcaste said:


> Are you modifying the Default Domain Policy, or the Default Domain _Controller_ Policy? Should be the former.


I was defining in the _Controller_ _Policy _as you said

but looked in _Domain Policy_ and was not defined in there, I defined it so it matched the _Controller Policy _and the commanded gpupdate /force on the server and the Password can now be set without the complexity.


So just gotta get the other GPs to update, tried updating on the clients anyway but didnot work


----------



## TheOutcaste

*Re: GPO not updating using group policy management*

The Default Domain Controller Policy only affects Domain Controllers, it won't affect any other systems.

Don't know why the other policies are not being applied.
I created a TestOU, added a user. Then created a TestGPO linked to that TestOU.
I can change the Folder Option item for example, then run *gpupdate /force* on the client, and it takes effect immediately, or log off the client and log back on.


----------



## ameharhughes

*Re: GPO not updating using group policy management*

perhaps Im doing it wrong then.

Using just the gpedit.msc the GPO took effect but had to logoff user gpupdate /force didnt work, but this included the administrator and the managers user account.

In the gpmc under 'Group Policy Objects' I have a new GPO called 'Terminal Users'
under the 'Setting' tab I define my group policys then under the 'scope' tab in the bottom half under 'Security Filtering' ive added the groups and tried individial users but not taking effect anyway.


----------



## ameharhughes

*Re: GPO not updating using group policy management*

this may be an issue its may not be but;

the server name is *ts*
the DNS name is *8.local*
NETBIOS name is *EIGHTLTD*

in gpmc the forest is *8.local* but when user logon it say *Log on to: EIGHTLTD*

could this be the route of the problem or is this ok


----------



## TheOutcaste

*Re: GPO not updating using group policy management*

The name should be OK.

All I do is create the OU, add users/computers, then in the Group Policy Management console, right click the OU, and click *Create and link a GPO Here*
The GPMC has to be downloaded and installed, you can find it here:
Group Policy Management Console
You'll see all the OUs a policy object is linked to in the right pane, the Default Domain GPO is applied to all OUs of course.


----------



## ameharhughes

*Re: GPO not updating using group policy management*

This is what mine looks like, I cant see any difference between mine and yours


----------



## TheOutcaste

*Re: GPO not updating using group policy management*

Have you actually moved the users you want this to apply to out of *Users* and into the *Users for 8* OU in *Administrative Tools | Active Directory Users and Computers*?

If so, I don't know why it's not working.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: GPO not updating using group policy management*

Hello,

Make sure that the computers have the correct System Time. Also, please check the Server's Event Viewer logs. Event ID's maybe posted.


----------



## ameharhughes

*Re: GPO not updating using group policy management*



TheOutcaste said:


> Have you actually moved the users you want this to apply to out of *Users* and into the *Users for 8* OU in *Administrative Tools | Active Directory Users and Computers*?.



:4-hit: eerrmmm


me stupid, no I didnt, so simply yet completely passed me by
:redface:

thanks guys, all working now


----------



## ameharhughes

*Re: GPO not updating using group policy management*

ill mark as solved now


----------

